# Umbau meines mini Teich in einen Teich



## Matthais31 (20. März 2011)

Hallo
So möchte mich mal vorstellen
Ich baue jetzt den Dritten teich 
Einer in unserem Alten Garten 
Zwei in bild 1 zu sehen 200 l
und jetzt beim umbau in einen neunen ca 4m x 2,5m x 1,20 m
der teich ist nur für Pflanzen ( oder wenn sich was ohne mein Zutun ansiedelt ( Frosch..)
( oder einer Goldis Aussetzt) ist aber nicht geplant
die __ teichrosen aus meinem 200 und die Sumpfpflanzen kommen in den neuen so wie einige die ich bei Ebay bestellen werde 
ich werde in den Nächsten tagen noch weitere bilder ( baufotos ) liefern 

was haltet ihr von Ebay Pflanzen 
http://cgi.ebay.de/50-Teichpflanzen...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item1c1a4a189e

MFG Matthias


----------



## Echinopsis (21. März 2011)

*AW: Umbau meines mini Teich in einen Teich*

Moin Matthias,

herzlich Willkommen im Forum!

Halte uns auf dem Laufenden wie sich der Baufortschritt bei dir entwickelt!

Zu den Pflanzen in ebay: Ich (bzw Du) weißt nicht was da dann ankommt...aus diesem Grund kaufe ich lieber in Shops meines Vertrauens.
Kann Dir [DLMURL="http://www.nymphaion.de/xtc/shop_content.php/coID/5/content/Nymphaion--Lotuses--Waterlilies--Pond-Plants--Perennials"]diesen hier[/DLMURL] empfehlen. 

lG,
Daniel


----------



## MadDog (21. März 2011)

*AW: Umbau meines mini Teich in einen Teich*

Hallo Matthias,
es ist natürlich alles eine Sache des Preises und des Vertrauens.
Ich selbst habe letztes Jahr über Ebay mir Pflanzen gekauft. Auch bei dem selben Anbieter.

Soweit war ich zufrieden über die Lieferung und Qualität. Von den Pflanzen sind gut 80 % angegangen und sind gewachsen. Aber in deinem Fall bekommst du 5 verschiedene Pflanzen (je 10 Stück) die nach eigenem Ermessen zusammen gestellt werden.
Da würde ich lieber ein Paket nehmen - wo ich genau weiß - wie viele Pflanzen ich von jeder Sorte bekomme. Schau aber trotzdem mal bei NG nach, die haben auch gute Angebote.

Meine nächsten Pflanzen, werde ich dort kaufen.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## S.Reiner (21. März 2011)

*AW: Umbau meines mini Teich in einen Teich*

Hallo Matthias bin auch neu hier viele Grüsse dann wird dein Teich in etwar so


----------



## Matthais31 (21. März 2011)

*AW: Umbau meines mini Teich in einen Teich*

So heute wieder fiel Erde nach der Arbeit bewegt morgen werde ich den keinen tech lehren und den rest graben 
wenn noch genug zeit ist Fließ und Folie ausbringen 
Breite ist jetzt 2,5m Tiefe zwischen 0,80-1,20 m länge 3,8m
hier zwei bilder von Heute nach dem Graben
Übrigens die Pflanzen habe den harten winter in nur 0,40 m wasser gut überstanden und treiben schon wieder aus


----------



## Janski (21. März 2011)

*AW: Umbau meines mini Teich in einen Teich*

Hi Matthais31,

Mach aus den 80-120cm mind. 150cm, da bist du auf der sicheren Seite, wenn später mal Fische in den Teich kommen.

Ansonsten saubere Arbeit.

MfG
Jan


----------



## Plätscher (21. März 2011)

*AW: Umbau meines mini Teich in einen Teich*



Janski schrieb:


> Hi Matthais31,
> 
> Mach aus den 80-120cm mind. 150cm,
> MfG
> Jan



und wie soll er das bei einer Teichflächte von ca 2,5m x 3,6m machen.  Ich bin jetzt schon auf deinen Vorschlag gespannt. 

Ansonsten sieht es ja schon gut aus. Das Teil hat Potential.


----------



## Matthais31 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Umbau meines mini Teich in einen Teich*

Hallo
Fische kommen keine rein das ist ein reiner naturteich daher auch die Fielen Pflanzzonen und der umlaufende Sumpf/ Flachwasserbereich
Entschuldigt bitte die Schlechte Qualität der bilder ich hatte im garten nur die Kompacktknipse dabei 
Heute kommen bessere


----------



## Moderlieschenking (22. März 2011)

*AW: Umbau meines mini Teich in einen Teich*

Hi Matthias,
mir wirkt der Teich zu stark abfallend, du hättest doch rechts und links noch genügend
Platz dass du die Pflanzzonen noch verbreitern kannnst.
Wenn du keine Fische drin haben willst ist das von der Tiefe her ausreichend.
Die einzelnen Pflanzzonen sind meines erachtens fast zu schmal um dort einen
größeren Korb mit Seerosen oder anderen Pflanzen hinzustellen.
Achte außerdem darauf, dass die Pflanzzonen leicht nach aussen abfallen, damit
es dir dein ganzes Bodensubstrat nicht in die Teichmitte spült.
sonst kannst du alle paar Jahre Deinen Teich ausräumen da unten nur noch Mulm und
Substrat ist.
Zu den Teichpflanzen kann ich dir folgendes schreiben.
Ich habe auch schon bei dem Händler gekauft - Ware ist o.k.
Hab auch schon bei NG bestellt - Ware besser - preislich teurer aber Du kannst
genau bestimmen was du willst.
Ich würde aber einfach noch ein paar Wochen warten, denn hier im Forum bieten im
Frühjahr auch viele ihre Pflanzen an und da bekommst du dann super Ware, und die
dann auch zu einem wirklich fairen Preis.
Ansonsten noch weiterhin viel Spass beim buddeln.
LG Markus
schon gut angewa


----------



## Matthais31 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Umbau meines mini Teich in einen Teich*

So jetzt bin ich fertig 
Eine Woche Schaufeln ,Schwitzen und Leiden 
Kein ende 
Hier mal Bilder von grade  
Platz hate ich zu den seiten leider keinen mehr ( Folie wahr zu ende)
400 kg Kies
350 kg Sand
Teicherde (torf)
alles zusammen 170 Euro Projekt ende ( Arbeit ca 15 h)


----------



## Joerg (26. März 2011)

*AW: Umbau meines mini Teich in einen Teich*

Hallo Matthias,
schöner Teich. 

Zum pflanzen ist es jetzt eigentlich noch etwas früh. Warte mal ein paar Wochen bis einige auslichten.
Die Sorten aus dem Ebay Angebot sind dann eigentlich im Überfluss vorhanden.
Im Spätsommer können dich sicher einige damit zuschütten.

Auch wenn es aktuell noch etwas kahlt aussieht, warte noch ein wenig mit den Pflanzen.

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## S.Reiner (27. März 2011)

*AW: Umbau meines mini Teich in einen Teich*

Hallo Da hast ja ganz schön Gebuddelt sieht gut aus


----------

